# Visa Electron Card



## divadsnilloc (13 Oct 2008)

Does any Irish financial institution issue such cards as above?


----------



## Bubbly Scot (14 Oct 2008)

No ROI institutes do as far as I'm aware. You can get a Laser card though which is a similar thing (takes the money directly from your bank account) but the banks are somewhat slow to issue them to new residents. Also, it's less "sub prime" than the electron, just about everyone uses them.


----------



## McSim (14 Oct 2008)

I believe Halifax does them, [broken link removed], Visa debit = Visa Electron to best of my knowledge.


----------



## NorfBank (14 Oct 2008)

Visa Debit is not Visa Electron unfortunately.
The only Visa Electron in Ireland is the MBNA gift card 



I'd like to know if anyone has been successful using it to book Ryanair flights as I guess the OP is trying to avoid the Ryanair CC charges?


----------



## vector (17 Oct 2008)

FYI are you sure you want one?

An italian customer recently tried to use a Visa debit or electron to order products from my business over the phone. 
I entered the number and my terminal said "Manual entry not allowed". When he arrived in person it worked with when it was physically inserted into the terminal.

So if you did manage to get an Irish card would it be worth it?


----------



## z101 (20 Oct 2008)

MBNA do them. You can only put credit on them once to a limit of 350 Euro. They are designed as a gift card which is what MBNA call it.


----------



## cfarrell (21 Oct 2008)

The MBNA Gift Card works fine for RyanAir.

Unfortunately they have recently ceased to issue them.


----------

